# 10 gal shrimp tank



## brapbrapboom

COOOOOOOOL!! WE HAVE A INVERTEBRATES SECTION NOW!! WOOOOOOT FTW!!

so yeah, heres an updated pic of my 10g shrimp tank, mosses are starting to cover the rocks now!  put in my amazon sword plant on the tank.. most of the shrimps are kinda hiding on the plant so theres a few you can see in the tank now..

all male shrimps went crazy one time before, but i still cant see any berried ones =/ temp is stable to 22c


----------



## Ciddian

ugh lovely little tank! <3


----------



## lemuj

is that a flourite black that you're using??? lovely tank ...


----------



## brapbrapboom

Yes it is flourite  thanks for the compliments cid and lemuj


----------



## camboy012406

Wow looks good. What kind of moss are you using for the foreground?


----------



## brapbrapboom

camboy012406 said:


> Wow looks good. What kind of moss are you using for the foreground?


its java moss


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Love the new tank! I was asking another forum member who has a similar tank with no lid, do ur shrimps ever climb out?


----------



## brapbrapboom

Thanks Guppylove!  and no, they dont climb out of the tank, they just eat the algae alomg the walls, never seen any shrimps that jumped yet


----------



## BettaBeats

I really like the look of that tank and light. They are sold down the street from me I think. Good price too.


----------



## Beijing08

Hey what kind of light are u using? What is the length and wattage?


----------



## BettaBeats

Beijing08 said:


> Hey what kind of light are u using? What is the length and wattage?


+1 , I'd like to know too.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

It's perfect!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*What kind of tank is it?*

Is this a glass tank or acrylic?


----------



## brapbrapboom

The tank is glass Igor (Lifetech same as JEBO), as for the lighting (JEBO), I bought it from lucky's aquarium at pmall for $50. Light is 18w and legs are around 12".

Two of my CRS(b or c grade?) are berried now heres one pic of her 

*** Im planning to get just A grade CRS if they breed successfully ***


----------



## camboy012406

congratulation hope she would not drop her eggs in the future.


----------



## brapbrapboom

camboy012406 said:


> congratulation hope she would not drop her eggs in the future.


Thanks bro! I was waiting for this! Makes me happy even though shes of a lower grade CRS. Lol


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Soo awesome look how fat she is!! Congrats!!


----------



## Beijing08

waiting for those shrimplets


----------



## brapbrapboom

GuppyLove said:


> Soo awesome look how fat she is!! Congrats!!


thanks guppylove!


----------



## brapbrapboom

Beijing08 said:


> waiting for those shrimplets


beijing, if i can ask, does mineral rock help in a shrimp tank?


----------



## Beijing08

brapbrapboom said:


> beijing, if i can ask, does mineral rock help in a shrimp tank?


Essentially it gives your bee shrimps some minerals which aren't present in our tap water; in turn, your shrimps should benefit from it and should display a fuller and whiter colour. However I don't think there's much effect with neocaradina species...but I mean people use it to raise koi, should be good for any living thing.
having said that, it's just my understanding. For a more detailed explanation your better off asking Jiang604 or doing a bit of research.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Beijing08 said:


> Essentially it gives your bee shrimps some minerals which aren't present in our tap water; in turn, your shrimps should benefit from it and should display a fuller and whiter colour. However I don't think there's much effect with neocaradina species...but I mean people use it to raise koi, should be good for any living thing.
> having said that, it's just my understanding. For a more detailed explanation your better off asking Jiang604 or doing a bit of research.


yup, and it is said that it does good to maintain water quality


----------



## brapbrapboom

This morning I saw three of my CRS berried yaay!


----------



## Beijing08

brapbrapboom said:


> yup, and it is said that it does good to maintain water quality


Yeah, defs helps a little with water chemistry~~
great to see you're going somewhere with CRS! post PICS


----------



## brapbrapboom

ahaha! ill try to capture all three of them! ive ordered 3 mineral rocks from ebay and hope to get better results lol..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330372406506&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Wow, three berried shrimps, it's great! My congratulations!
You will have a tank full of them soon


----------



## brapbrapboom

igor.kanshyn said:


> Wow, three berried shrimps, it's great! My congratulations!
> You will have a tank full of them soon


Thanks Igor!! Its really hard to take a pic of all three of them, theyre always hiding! =/


----------



## brapbrapboom

I tried to take all three pictures of them.. here it is!  *it may look like theyre all the same shrimp*

sorry for the quality of the pic, its just taken off my iphone xD

last pic is a really fatty lady lol.. cmon! just look how fat she is! lol!


----------



## Beijing08

what can I say...in a few weeks you're gonna get 50+ shrimplets. 
It's so exciting that it's as if one of our relatives became pregnant haha


----------



## brapbrapboom

Beijing08 said:


> what can I say...in a few weeks you're gonna get 50+ shrimplets.
> It's so exciting that it's as if one of our relatives became pregnant haha


Indeed! Im so excited for em!


----------



## camboy012406

you cant sleep ei?lol


----------



## igor.kanshyn

It's very cool!


----------



## brapbrapboom

berried shrimps still hanging on  if they have babies, I will be making another shrimp tank, but those are for higher grade CRS only


----------



## coldmantis

if your crs babies survive to juvie stage let me know how you did it. ie. water conditioner, what you feed. I had my crs for 6-8 months now many berried many hatched at least 100 babies, non survives to juvie size


----------



## brapbrapboom

coldmantis said:


> if your crs babies survive to juvie stage let me know how you did it. ie. water conditioner, what you feed. I had my crs for 6-8 months now many berried many hatched at least 100 babies, non survives to juvie size


i doubt theyll survive too.. but yeah.. lets wait for the outcome


----------



## Ebi-Ken

coldmantis said:


> if your crs babies survive to juvie stage let me know how you did it. ie. water conditioner, what you feed. I had my crs for 6-8 months now many berried many hatched at least 100 babies, non survives to juvie size


wierd... contact killer07 or jamesren they've had them survive


----------



## coldmantis

ya I do find it weird, all my shrimp is from james. maybe because james has them in a 75g. and most of the babies that were born where in a 10g, but now I moved all the shrimp to a 20g but still the babies are disappearing.


----------



## coldmantis

was just curious if any crs breeders out there use peat to lower their ph for better shrimplet survival?


----------



## Ebi-Ken

coldmantis said:


> ya I do find it weird, all my shrimp is from james. maybe because james has them in a 75g. and most of the babies that were born where in a 10g, but now I moved all the shrimp to a 20g but still the babies are disappearing.


that can't be the case, killer also uses a 10 gallon.


----------



## coldmantis

hey jiang if you dont' mind whats your ph and kh?


----------



## Ebi-Ken

coldmantis said:


> hey jiang if you dont' mind whats your ph and kh?


pH 6.8-7.2, GH 4-5 , KH 1-2 but keep in mind, i'm not from Toronto. I'm all the way in BC where water is not soft but EXTREMELY soft with a KH of essentially 0 straight from tap. Your best bet would to contact jamesren, or killer07 for recommendations.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

coldmatis;
when i had them in 10g tank with 2 AC50 filter,
i've bred many many times like you
but they kept disappearing,
so when i checked the ac50 filter, i saw hundreds of babies dead in the filter.
and also, i had bn pleco and SAE 1.5 incher , and i saw sae trying to eat the babies.

also i've started to breed my crs right now,
and my water para is xD (test on 2010/09/29th)

pH of 6.6
ammonia 1ppm
nitrite 0ppm
nitrate 80ppm
kH 1
gH 5


i used filter peat (for eheim) to lower the kH
my kH was around 6 ~7 and my gH was 8
that helped me lower the pH and kH.
also, now im using amazonia 2 soil, so yeah.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

oh, but i've managed to get at least 5 to juvie size.
but i've killed them all through ferts and 70% water change one time..lol
((((


----------



## coldmantis

hmm I used to use an ac20 but I never seen dead babies I have a ac sponge on the intake, but I never really checked thoroughly for dead babies, but I think I'm going to try that peat thing, even with co2 at 30ppm my ph is around 7-7.2 maybe more and my kh is at I think 7, where did you get the peat? and does it matter how much you put? right now my intake is like this, so noway babies will be sucked in.


----------



## brapbrapboom

ive just noticed, two of my berried crs dropped their eggs =/ im expecting there would be more egg dropping till none of em are berried xD

ive just installed a sponge filter that i got from Beijing08, Igor has the same intake as well and it works like a charm! i dont plan on putting co2 since it would make my water para unstable xD


----------



## coldmantis

Peat
wow that is expensive anyone know a cheaper alternative?


----------



## brapbrapboom

coldmantis said:


> Peat
> wow that is expensive anyone know a cheaper alternative?


indeed. any other alternatives?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

coldmantis said:


> ya I do find it weird, all my shrimp is from james. maybe because james has them in a 75g. and most of the babies that were born where in a 10g, but now I moved all the shrimp to a 20g but still the babies are disappearing.


They can't just disappear, they are not magician  Something was wrong.

Size of the tank is not so important (it's only useful for maintaining stable water parameters). My first cherries have been born in a breeding trap 

BTW, how did you move newborn shrimps? They are so small ...?
Was that new tank cycled? 
Is your filter intake covered?
Any fish in there?
Any copper in your food?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

brapbrapboom said:


> indeed. any other alternatives?


Does anybody use Black Alder Cones?


----------



## coldmantis

igor.kanshyn said:


> They can't just disappear, they are not magician  Something was wrong.
> 
> Size of the tank is not so important (it's only useful for maintaining stable water parameters). My first cherries have been born in a breeding trap
> 
> BTW, how did you move newborn shrimps? They are so small ...?
> Was that new tank cycled?
> Is your filter intake covered?
> Any fish in there?
> Any copper in your food?


how did you move newborn shrimps? They are so small ...?
lots of patience and turkey baster

Was that new tank cycled? 
should be all sand, plants, filter water from old tank everything

Is your filter intake covered?
always

Any fish in there?
2 baby 1" bushynoise plecos, MTS snails, hard to get rid of pond snails.


----------



## brapbrapboom

coldmantis said:


> how did you move newborn shrimps? They are so small ...?
> lots of patience and turkey baster
> 
> Was that new tank cycled?
> should be all sand, plants, filter water from old tank everything
> 
> Is your filter intake covered?
> always
> 
> Any fish in there?
> 2 baby 1" bushynoise plecos, MTS snails, hard to get rid of pond snails.


I dont trust those plecos.


----------



## matti2uude

I use this peat
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp18073/si4613732/cl0/lagunapeatgranulesforponds
and I have used black alder cones in the past.


----------



## arc

> Does anybody use Black Alder Cones?


I'm testing some alder cones now but I don't believe I have right ones. It's not colouring the water( 5 of them in a 10g). Are there different kinds?

Also setting up an in tank breeding box for the pregnant CRS so I can keep track of the survival rate of the shrimplets.

Matt, how low and stable are you getting your Ph with peat from big al's if you don't mind me asking


----------



## matti2uude

The black alder cones don't seem to colour my water, they only drop the Ph and help prevent fungus on eggs. 
Useing the peat my Ph was about 7.2 and seemed pretty stable. I had it in a filter bag in the tank with the water current aimed directly at it. I've taken it out for now as I've added a layer of Amazonia I.


----------



## coldmantis

So I might get that peat you suggested from bigal's but how much should I use and how often should I change it. I will probably buy a media bag put some peat in there and put it in my canister filters. the tanks is 20g long and I'm using a ehiem 2213. Thanks matt


----------



## coldmantis

I just removed 2 of my plecos to see if any shrimplet survives, I always see them ram, bang and chase other shrimp when I feed them, but baby Red cherries survives so we'll see what happens.


----------



## matti2uude

I used a medium size bag and put a handful in. I only had it in for about 6 weeks before I took it out. You would have to check your Ph to see when it's loosing it's buffering capability.


----------



## brapbrapboom

just an update of what the tank looks now, and installed sponge filter  the java mosses ive tied before are now covering the whole surface of the rocks and yep, these little critters are enjoying it! aha!

as for my berried crs, ive noticed that they've been dropping their eggs, theres about 5~10 eggs theyre carrying now.. must be the water quality issues..


----------



## camboy012406

as for my berried crs, ive noticed that they've been dropping their eggs, theres about 5~10 eggs theyre carrying now.. must be the water quality issues..[/QUOTE]

are you using any chemicals in the tank?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

if ur so worried about the water qualities..u shouldn't be

here's my water parameter

pH 6.6
ammonia 1ppm
nitrite 0ppm
nitrate 80ppm
kh 1
gh 5




they bred when my ammonia was 4ppm... so yeah don't worry


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

they dropped alot of eggs when i first bred them with bn pleco and sae

i think they dropped it bcuz my bn pleco and sae scared them alot 

but now, my female is still holding the egg (only shrimp and cherry tank)


----------



## coldmantis

choi have you been able to raise the shrimplets to adulthood? and I'm guessing you use co2 to lower your ph to 6.8?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

well when i bred them they were in 10g with 0ppm nitrate,ammonia,nitrite with pH of 6.8
and, no i use soil to lower the pH

when they were in 10G tank, i've had a least 10 sub adult growing but i killed them through too much fertz and some other chemicals (pH buffering and stuff)

but now, i've bred them with 4ppm ammonia in 30cm cube that i got about a week ago.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Only chemical i use is the dechlorinator, but one of the shrimps are still carrying alot of eggs


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

hey brapp xD not sleeping yet??
anyways

yeah, of coourse dechlorinator is ok but 
don't use too much fertz like me in 10g tank ..always use like 1/4~1/2 of suggested amount.


----------



## brapbrapboom

About to sleep lol. Anyway, ill try to do the half usage of dechlorinator and see how it goes, males are going crazy again so maybe there would be more berried females to come


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

i meant only fertz and chemical that alters water parameters
NOT dechlorinator.
i always EI my dechlorinator lol// and they are doing fine xD


----------



## brapbrapboom

Ahh!! Lol gotya bro!


----------



## brapbrapboom

first shrimp that got berried still holds her eggs, dropped a few but theres still a lot of em! maybe theres hope!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

choii317 said:


> ........
> nitrate 80ppm
> kh 1
> gh 5


Why do you have so high nitrates?

Do you have plants in there, put some fast growing plans and make several water changes.


----------



## laurahmm

*can you use almond leaves to lower the ph?*

Instead of using peat..or black alder cones.. is almond leaves just as effective does anyone know? Thanks!

Laura


----------



## souldct

its from the ammonia in the ada soil, nitrogen cycle, hence the high nitrate.


----------



## arc

> Instead of using peat..or black alder cones.. is almond leaves just as effective does anyone know? Thanks!
> 
> Laura


They do have an effect but it's pretty small. I've got a 8"x8"(roughly) leaf in a 10g tank and it's reduced the ph by 0.2-0.4. The Ph out of my tap is 7.6 and I mostly get a 7.4 after a few days in that tank. The shrimp love picking at it for food though and provides a hiding spot for them.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

laurahmm said:


> Instead of using peat..or black alder cones.. is almond leaves just as effective does anyone know? Thanks!
> 
> Laura


I put about 10 big almond leaves in a 20g tank. My water is really brown. It looks weird 

However, my Ph is about 7.2-7.4. It's almost like it was before


----------



## camboy012406

igor.kanshyn said:


> I put about 10 big almond leaves in a 20g tank. My water is really brown. It looks weird
> 
> However, my Ph is about 7.2-7.4. It's almost like it was before


currently what kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> currently what kind of substrate are you using?


It's just an inert black sand.


----------



## brapbrapboom

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's just an inert black sand.


is this the same sand Menagerie is selling at bulk?


----------



## camboy012406

lucky me. just today I bought like 3 bags of ada soil for free but it is used for 8months


----------



## brapbrapboom

camboy012406 said:


> lucky me. just today I bought like 3 bags of ada soil for free but it is used for 8months


still.. i wouldve got that one too lol


----------



## Beijing08

8 months...pH lowering ability is more than half gone, so you'll probably need to use more than the normal amount to achieve the effect. what do you mean you "bought" it for free?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Beijing08 said:


> ... what do you mean you "bought" it for free?


I also like this phrase


----------



## brapbrapboom

Haha! Maybe he meant, he got it for free


----------



## brapbrapboom

I just noticed none of the females are berried =/. I guess theyve dropped the eggs.. Also, ive just received my shirakura food last friday, used it for 2 days and got results!! My B~A RCS are loosing their color before so i tried this, after using it, theyve got shiny red and white color again! wooot!


----------



## camboy012406

where did you bought that shirakura? the special or the normal one?


----------



## brapbrapboom

camboy012406 said:


> where did you bought that shirakura? the special or the normal one?


bought it off from ebay, i think i got the normal one, but hey! fast results!

Shirakura Food


----------



## camboy012406

btw how much did you bought it?


----------



## brapbrapboom

camboy012406 said:


> btw how much did you bought it?


check the link plus shipping... around $15 id say?


----------



## ShrimpieLove

How well have the hairnets you attached your moss with worked? Im getting some new flame moss and wondered if I should tie it to My rock or try using a hairnet instead...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

GuppyLove said:


> How well have the hairnets you attached your moss with worked? Im getting some new flame moss and wondered if I should tie it to My rock or try using a hairnet instead...


Hairnet can be useful for flame moss. It usually not so long and branchy as java and other mosses.


----------



## BettaBeats

I had good success using mesh netting too. it held the moss down and withing a day or two i could see the moss growing through. a month later I have nice coverage and the moss is stuck to my branch.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Great i will give it a try... Id love to get some singapore moss, i love the look of the thick branches like xmas moss, but I havent seen any lfs or local sellers that have it for sale, and Im not sure of who is a trusted seller on ebay.ca for moss... Know of any good ebay or online moss sellers?


----------



## camboy012406

go to aquabid.com and search moss.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Yes but dont most aquabid only sell in the usa? Id like to find a seller that someone has used before as has a good reputation, and delivers to canada  
Or a canadian seller who has mosses...


----------



## Beijing08

GuppyLove said:


> Yes but dont most aquabid only sell in the usa? Id like to find a seller that someone has used before as has a good reputation, and delivers to canada
> Or a canadian seller who has mosses...


Go to Jamesren, he has pellia, flame moss, riccia, taiwan, fissidens, java, and all sorts, he'll give a whole bunch for $5 or even better buy some shrimps and he'll give it to you for free in the shrimp bag.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Ya im actually going to see Jamesren for some flame moss tomorrow  

For weeping moss I may order from Aquatic Magic on ebay and then try out hairnets on both ...

Hows your shrimpies doing brapbrapboom?


----------

